

IKEv2 in iOS 9 and OS X El Capitan - tomputer
https://www.ietf.org/mail-archive/web/ipsec/current/msg09931.html

======
orand
Very cool. The last I researched this, OpenVPN was the "best" and "most
secure" VPN solution, but it was a bit of a hassle to set up for iOS and OS X.
But it appears IKEv2 compares quite nicely [1] and will now be built in, so I
no longer have to jump through hoops getting it working on iOS and OS X. I
can't wait to try it.

[1] [https://www.bestvpn.com/blog/4147/pptp-vs-l2tp-vs-openvpn-
vs...](https://www.bestvpn.com/blog/4147/pptp-vs-l2tp-vs-openvpn-vs-sstp-vs-
ikev2/)

------
internet2000
Very interesting. Related: What's the recommended way to set up an IKEv2
server on Linux? I haven't kept up with the StrongSwan fork situation for a
while now.

~~~
542458
For somebody with no context - what makes this very interesting?

~~~
tomputer
It is interesting because currently the built-in Apple VPN client in both, OS
X and iOS, does not support IKEv2. Well, iOS 8 has support for it but not
through the GUI. OS X only supports L2TP/IPsec and Cisco IPsec (both IKEv1).
Cisco IPsec is just plain IPsec, using IKE(v1) to establish the tunnel.

